# Low angle block plane LV vs LN?



## Steve S. (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I don't use plane much, but have been wanting a low angle block plane for quite a while. Will get used for finish work, in the present case to clean up .005 x 1/4" of end grain Baltic birch. I typically make the rabbet width just a bit wider than sand or use chisels to clean up flush. I will never be setting up shooting board or using to joint-ready boards.I want something for trim carpentry My choices:

1. Lie Nielson 102 
Bronze, 5 1/4" x 1 1/2", no lateral adjustment (which for me might be a plus, not a negative (*$115*)
2. Veritas (Lee Valley) apron plane
Ductile Cast iron 51/2" x 1 3/4", lateral adjustment (*$89*)
3. Veritas low angle block plane (*$167*).....don't really want to spend that much.
4. LN 60 1/2 (another great plane) (*$165*)

Thoughts on the first two being too small to work with comfortably? I have average sized hands. Advantage to first two is they can be carried in a pouch, apron, etc. and weigh about 1 lb. The last two are great planes, just don't think I would get my money's worth for what i do.


Thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve S.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

pick yourself up a nice vintage stanley 60 1/2 from ebay for $50.


----------



## GerryR (Feb 7, 2013)

A while ago I was in the same place you are. The local Woodcraft store had their Wood River low angle block plane on sale for around $70. They are now around $99. I've had very good results with the tool, after honing the blade and checking it all for flat/square. While the tools you are looking at are top of the line, I've found this tool to do my bidding well. Just my 2 cents and a different perspective. What ever decisiion you make, I'm sure you will be happy. Good Luck!


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Lie-Nielsen planes put American workers to work, Veritas put Canadians to work. Both are considered superior in quality, especially out of the box with little or no honing required. The rest keep other countries working.


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a bunch of the LN's. I used to cover Maine in my business and would regularly stop by LN. I limited myself to one or two pieces per year. I was able to do that by never taking the coast road, but going up the highway or by only going through Warren, ME after dark.. Once you are in there it is like Candyland...and the money flows. All of the tools are on display with the benches and wood to try everything out. How can you not buy them under those unfair selling tactics? I have the 102 and the 60. Have to say the 102 just falls to my medium sized hands just fine. The 60 however has the adjustable mouth, so you can do a bit finer work with it. If I'm just knocking the corners down on something I'll regularly grab the 102. You will not be unhappy with it. Depends on what you want to do. I've not handled any of the Veritas product. I have noticed they like to follow LN. Once LN makes something they will cover it. I guess they say that "imitation is the finest form of flattery."

I'm on the West coast now. I miss those stops.


----------

